
Gates backs FBI against Apple - DarkContinent
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2016/02/23/microsoft-founder-gates-backs-fbi-in-encryption-fight-with-apple.html?intcmp=hplnws
======
elviejo
"Fomer CEO of company that installs backdoors, critizes company that refuses
to install backdoors."

Proprietary Back Doors Here are examples of demonstrated back doors in
proprietary software. [http://www.gnu.org/proprietary/proprietary-back-
doors.en.htm...](http://www.gnu.org/proprietary/proprietary-back-
doors.en.html)

